# small two-way [$99.00] black



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Listed by Backwoods in hot deals  

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-642&dotd=032108&orefer=dotd&orefer=dotd

$60.80 [discount ], now, kit is $99.00


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Backwoods, really found some beauties here


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Powered with this...









Think a home-theater-in-a-box (HTIB) system is the only way to get affordable home theater? Think again. Onkyo's TX-SR503 delivers a full-service A/V receiver with more features, superior connection options, and better sound quality than you'll find in most HTIBs. Yes, more money buys more power and more extensive connectivity options as well as autosetup features, and--potentially--better sound, but for $300, the TX-SR503 is as good as it gets.


----------

